# "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden" umgehen?



## deb_ugger (30. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen xampp-Webserver lokal auf meinem Rechner installiert und arbeite derzeit an einem PHP-Projekt. Derzeit arbeite ich speziell an einer "erweiterten Suche" mit der Eingabe unterschiedlicher Suchkriterien. Hier taucht sehr oft folgendes Problem auf:

Jedes 3. oder 4. mal erscheint (in dem iFrame, in dem die Ergebnisliste ausgegeben wird) eine Seite (von IE) "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden". Kann ich diese Meldung irgendwie umgehen? Scheint irgendwie ein Performance-Problem bei der Abfrage/dem Seitenaufbau/... zu sein.

Wäre über jeglich Hilfestellung dankbar!

mfg,
debugger


----------

